# Elementary School in Paros, Greece



## Shira Harten (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello!

We are moving to Paros with our two daughters Shanti & Nirvana, ages 6 and 8. Shanti is going up to 3rd grade, and Nirvana is starting 1st. We are originally from Israel, but have been living in Los Angeles for many years, and both our daughters were birn here.
We are looking for a school for them. They speak English and some Hebrew.
Does anyone have information about schools in Paros?
Thank you,
Shira.


----------



## Chris Zap (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello,

Not sure if any one else responded already. I have a small summer home in the south part of the island, near the airport and I know there is a school there, in the area called Aggeria. But I am sure there are schools through out the island, I just dont know how good they are. I have a property manager that looks after my property who is a Greek American from NYC. If you want I can always provide you his email address if you want to reach out to him, he knows the island well.

I hope this helps, cheers and good luck.
CZ


----------



## Shira Harten (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi Chris,

Thank you so much for your reply!
I contacted Myrsini from the Myrsini Educational Center, and she said that the she does not know of any schools in English on the island, and she didn't have a good review on it...
This is what she wrote:
The Greek government school only teaches in Greek. Having grown up in South Africa I would not say that the Greek School is ideal and it is nothing compare to our schools abroad. It is very difficult for the children to adapt. At the moment I can't think of another family who has moved to Paros. Should I find out about anyone I will let you know. Home schooling is a great idea. When you arrive, I could try and help you find a Greek teacher. Our school specialises in English only.

I have found it very difficult to find out any information about education there, so any connection with someone on the island would be very welcomed, thank you!
SH


----------



## Chris Zap (Jul 15, 2021)

Try Nick my property manager, a fellow American, his email address is [email protected], not sure if he could help. There is also a Quebecois family that has been there for years and has a horse back riding business, here is their website, Kokou Horse Riding in Paros I hope this helps you. cheers.


----------



## Shira Harten (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you, Chris! I will reach out to both of them.
I appreciate your help!
Take care,
SH


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, you have three options:

1) Send your children to a private Greek school. They will struggle at first but with their ages, they will soon adapt to the language.

2) Send your children to a Greek state school on the island. Same issue with the language, but the Greek system isn't exactly famous for its quality. Teachers are poorly paid (although highly educated) and the schools are very poorly funded

3) Home-school your children. You could hire a tutor from another country, provide them with a wage and accomodation and they will educate your children. For someone of considerable wealth (which I'm assuming is a category you fit in to) this is a perfectly feasible option and is one which is practiced all over the world. There are agencies which will be able to find you the right tutor.


----------



## Rianna Yerolemou (Dec 30, 2021)

Chris Zap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if any one else responded already. I have a small summer home in the south part of the island, near the airport and I know there is a school there, in the area called Aggeria. But I am sure there are schools through out the island, I just dont know how good they are. I have a property manager that looks after my property who is a Greek American from NYC. If you want I can always provide you his email address if you want to reach out to him, he knows the island well.
> 
> ...


hi there

my name is Rianna and we are also moving to Paros from Australia and are also looking for schools. Do you think you could possibly pass on your property managers number to me? 
it would be much appreciated

kind regards

Rianna


----------



## Antoniohill (12 mo ago)

There are more schools in Paros


----------



## Antoniohill (12 mo ago)

Shira Harten said:


> Thank you, Chris! I will reach out to both of them.
> I appreciate your help!
> Take care,
> SH
> ...


So which school did you choose?


----------



## suekohn22 (12 mo ago)

Antoniohill said:


> There are more schools in Paros


thanks


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 24, 2018)

My grandson is in a Greek school in Kefalonia. The teachers, quite rightly, make no concessions to him being British and conduct everything in Greek.

He is thriving. School is like it was when I went all those years ago. Safe, fun and plenty of friends.


----------



## Nat Xio (10 mo ago)

Any good founds there? We are thinking of the possibility of move there but I can’t find much info about schools there. I have a 2 and 4 years old and hope we can get an idea of what could be for our children. Let me know if any of you got any info about it or recommendation.


----------

